# Series that left a hole in you once finished them



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

We all watch those series from time to time that leave an impact on you and it feels like a part of you is missing once you finish it.

Those series for me have been Angel Beats, Gurren Lagann, Cowboy Bebop, Dragon Ball Z, Avatar and Arrested Development.

Apologies for the weabooness.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 25, 2012)

I have to say that it would be my two favorite (ended) series, Buffy and Xena. Although they ended well, I still miss watching them.


----------



## Caedman (Sep 25, 2012)

Terra Nova... yeah, it was a tired storyline before it really got started, but some of the episodes were excellent.
The Dresden Files: I loved this show!
Firefly: Beating a dead horse...


----------



## mrfoxwily (Sep 25, 2012)

The star fox game series, since you never said I couldn't. :3


----------



## Ames (Sep 25, 2012)

Samurai Champloo.  There will never be anything quite like that amalgamation of traditional and pop japanese culture ever again...

[video=youtube;4OuRajFzMYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OuRajFzMYI[/video]


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 25, 2012)

The Black Adder series. The end of the fourth one was so sad


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 25, 2012)

Farscape, Babylon 5, Gargoyles, Pirates of Dark Water, and Angel.  The way they all ended left me feeling like there should have been more.  In one case, there was more...but the show got cancelled before it could finish.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Supernatural in a way. Both of my parents are fans of the show, so I've seen bits and pieces. Even full episodes.

Once I started watching it, the plots seemed much shorter than they were before. Feels bard, mon.



mrfoxwily said:


> The star fox game series, since you never said I couldn't. :3



http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/quot+where+do+you+think+we+are+quot+_1174794f8610b1f34358ebf3e0d3197b.jpg


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2012)

The cancellation of the original series of Doctor Who. It's a shame it got cancelled because just before it was it was starting to become really good again.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2012)

Not exactly the same thing but every time I finish a game in the Zelda or Kingdom Hearts series I feel empty inside.

Also do not play on the 3DS for six hours non-stop, with the 3D on full blast. Trust me.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr. Who transition from David Tennant to Matt Smith.  The grandfather and Donna left a horrible hole in me D:. 

When I watch Anastasia (21st Century Fox) and also The Princess and the Frog (Disney) I find myself crying over the animation industry.

I know somebody who still gets super emotional about Madoka.


----------



## Teal (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember when I finished Code Lyoko. I had to watch the last episodes in french online because cartoonnetwork never aired the last episodes. Watched it all again on netflix. Such nostalgia. :3

And now I'm thrilled about season 5 :3 (Even though it has live action >_>)


----------



## Pingu (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine were 2 Aussie Shows that ran for a couple of seasons:

Rescue Special Ops 

and

Sea Patrol


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 26, 2012)

monster rancher :C
wolves rain
angelic layer
witch hunter robin


dem feels man dem feels


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> The Black Adder series. The end of the fourth one was so sad



Oh god, yes. :[ I almost did a bawww. Every time I watch through the Blackadder series I always _don't_ watch that episode. Also they rolled around the idea for a 5th series with the cast as some 60s rock band called The Blackadder Five. They didn't do it. Then I bawwed.

Also, _Bottom_. Stupidest show I've ever watched (in that good way) but the ending was not expected. :[

One of my fave shows ever left a mark on me when I finished it, but a good one. Roots. c:


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2012)

Xiolin Showdown, I was so unbelievably pissed when it ended.


----------



## Teal (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Xiolin Showdown, I was so unbelievably pissed when it ended.


 I loved that show.
They're bring it back you know. In 2013 as Xiolin Chronicles.


----------

